# Advice disposing of 1950's Combination table saw, jointer, disc sander, drill press



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Almost 30 years ago I inherited a 1950's vintage Delta/Milwaukee Homecraft Rockwell (take your pick, all are listed) combination 8 inch table saw, 4 inch jointer, 8 1/2 inch disc sander and 11 inch drill press, all-in-one unit.
I don't want to give it away to a beginner because I don't think it was ever properly set up and would need hours of adjustments. It caused me decades of frustration every time I tried to make something and projects would never came out quite right. I wouldn't want to wish that frustration on someone new taking up the hobby.
My mother loved telling a story of how my father, after taking a woodworking class, only produced a dog bed that rocked and clunked whenever the dog moved. I'm sure that bed and the ridicule is why he never tried making any thing else. 
I have manuals for the individual components, with part numbers listed. Would parting it out be advisable? Should I just scrap it? Any other options?


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

At the very least I would think the disc sander part would be salvageable. Maybe the table saw could be a dedicated dado jobber. Maybe some of the parts could be sold on ebay. Someone might be willing to buy those handwheels if they're metal. You'd be surprised what little knobs and things will sell to people building their own tools or repairing their vintage equipment.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Heck terry, depending what you want for shipping I'd take it  that aside, I'd throw it on craigslist or donate it to a makerspace, or find someone setting up a shop for the first time and make a goodwill gesture. There's a lot of people put there willing to put up with adjustment for a good price on a workable tool. Seriously though, shoot me an idea on what you'd want to get that to Springfield mo


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going away for a few days so I won't be able to respond back until Friday. At least there seems to be interest out there for it.
I am willing to give this away, providing your primary interest isn't profit motivated.
Additional comments, there is no plastic anywhere on tools of this vintage. I believe these were, as stand alone components, well built and commonly used during the day. I doubt the drill press and disc sander have more than a few hours use. The jointer I tried using, but not knowing how to properly align beds caused frustrating snipe and I doubt that it has much use either. The table saw was used primarily, but again, it couldn't have more than 10 or 20 hours of use. There is rust because it's been stored in my garage for years, but it seems like everyone has a method for dealing with it. The back guide to the fence is bent, a long bolt is missing, the cover to jointer blades is cracked and some belts are gone, but I believe it is almost all there and there are no significant parts missing.
I don't want to give it to a new woodworker unless he/she has access to someone who can help set it up properly for them and can demonstrate proper adjustment. If someone collects old, unique tools they would be welcome to it. If you would like to fix it up and give it away, again you are welcome to it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice post, great offer!*

The shipping, if any would be the biggest drawback in my opinion. Probably a local pickup would work best for everyone. I see that you are in Michigan also, and I don't know of anyone immediately who might have an interest, but I will ask. 
Your concern about adjustments is well intentioned, but for someone familiar with power tools it should not be a major factor. The love of restoration is what drives these folks and they won't be pit off by much of anything!
Nice gesture! :yes:


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

TerryQ said:


> I'm going away for a few days so I won't be able to respond back until Friday. At least there seems to be interest out there for it. I am willing to give this away, providing your primary interest isn't profit motivated. Additional comments, there is no plastic anywhere on tools of this vintage. I believe these were, as stand alone components, well built and commonly used during the day. I doubt the drill press and disc sander have more than a few hours use. The jointer I tried using, but not knowing how to properly align beds caused frustrating snipe and I doubt that it has much use either. The table saw was used primarily, but again, it couldn't have more than 10 or 20 hours of use. There is rust because it's been stored in my garage for years, but it seems like everyone has a method for dealing with it. The back guide to the fence is bent, a long bolt is missing, the cover to jointer blades is cracked and some belts are gone, but I believe it is almost all there and there are no significant parts missing. I don't want to give it to a new woodworker unless he/she has access to someone who can help set it up properly for them and can demonstrate proper adjustment. If someone collects old, unique tools they would be welcome to it. If you would like to fix it up and give it away, again you are welcome to it.


I would b interested in it if you could get it anywere near Philly PA


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not good in restoring vintage machine. I'm interested on it but with a limited technical knowledge about jointer/ dp , I'm sure I can't make your combo machine run smoothly. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If I had room I'd like to have for restoration and just look at it as a conversation piece.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Multi machine*

Hi!
We love to restore machines like your tool just for fun :smile:! We *never *sell anything. We are familiar with that nice piece of ol' arn!

That being said...we're beginning to realize that extra shopspace is not limitless (as we wish it would be :surrender! 
Also, we still own an old Shopsmith, similar beast :blink:.

So, we'll have to pass on this one .

Breaking it down to sell parts, these tools were not stellar sellers, and unlike Shopsmith, are a bit difficult to find on ebay. Just sayin'.
Not impossibe, just rarer to come by.

Someone else, (see above), we're sure would love to take over the "burden" on us and make it have a loving home :thumbsup:
May the best dude win :yes:!
Best,
Marena and vinny


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wouldn't that fall on you?*



maple man said:


> I would b interested in it if you could get it anywere near Philly PA



You want a free tool and free shipping? That don't seem right to me... :no:


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

Why not just put it on your local Craigslist? It's free to list, and you can either sell it or give it away, whatever your preference.

You might find someone who is handy and who can make the machine work for them, and if it's free (or cheap) they might be happy to get it.

I've picked up a few 'fixer-upper' tools on CL, and they clearly needed someone more skilled than the previous owner(s) to get them right, but I've gotten some very nice use out of them.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Multi-tool*

Hi!

Still wishing that we have the space for it :wallbash:

Oh well.........

Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

Please do not part it out! There are plenty of people who would love to have that machine and would restore it to it's original glory. Check with the folks over at OWWM and I'm sure you will get lots of takers. They could also probably find a way to get it transported for free if not local to you. Here is a picture of one of those machines in the wild:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Bmezz (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Terry. I agree with Brad. Join OWWM and list it on BOYD. Members there will be all over that. Lots of members in Michigan. Don't part it out. It's a classic. 
My 2 cents. 
Bob


----------



## bobferris13 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have the identical tool which I won as the grand prize in the 1056 Soap Box Derby in San Diego California. I am looking for a thread to ask some questions. I just registered today but have browsed a thread with others but cannot find that thread now.

Thanks,

Bob Ferris


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*1950's combo*

Terry
There are many who are into vintage woodworking equipment. 
Keep it all together and don't part it out. That would be a mistake in my opinion. 
This combo set will be a good fit for someone who has very little space and enjoys working on smaller projects.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry all, but this is a post from last summer. I did what someone suggested and posted it on the old woodworking tool website and it has long ago found a new, and hopefully, happy home.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

TerryQ said:


> Sorry all, but this is a post from last summer. I did what someone suggested and posted it on the old woodworking tool website and it has long ago found a new, and hopefully, happy home.


What caused this old post to show up again a year later?


----------



## pakrat (May 28, 2018)

TerryQ said:


> Almost 30 years ago I inherited a 1950's vintage Delta/Milwaukee Homecraft Rockwell (take your pick, all are listed) combination 8 inch table saw, 4 inch jointer, 8 1/2 inch disc sander and 11 inch drill press, all-in-one unit.
> I don't want to give it away to a beginner because I don't think it was ever properly set up and would need hours of adjustments. It caused me decades of frustration every time I tried to make something and projects would never came out quite right. I wouldn't want to wish that frustration on someone new taking up the hobby.
> My mother loved telling a story of how my father, after taking a woodworking class, only produced a dog bed that rocked and clunked whenever the dog moved. I'm sure that bed and the ridicule is why he never tried making any thing else.
> I have manuals for the individual components, with part numbers listed. Would parting it out be advisable? Should I just scrap it? Any other options?


I know your message is several years old, but I just finished restoring one of these combination machines and put it in VintageMachine.org site. If you still have the machine, or parts or manuals I might be interested. This machine, what I've been told, was supposed to be in competition with the ShopSmith combo machine; but I think Delta's effort to compete with ShopSmith was a lost cause. Thanks. Phillip Irish, Peoria, Az. [email protected].


----------

